# Programmas / Software >  Mobilo aplikāciju programmēšanas māceklis vajadzīgs

## tornislv

Ja ir kāds skolas/jaunākā studiju vecuma censonis, kas vēlētos apgūt uz php/MySQL , izmantojot arī js un ajax veidotus mobilā weba risinājumus, tālāk uzņemoties šo resursu uzturēšanu un papildināšanu, pārveidošanu, tad drīkst PM. 
Pasākumā ietilpst mobilā weba kodēšana (nedaudz, reāli tikai papildināšana), uz SMPP protokola bāzēta SMS sūtīšana, notikumu tarifikācija wapā, kā arī video kodēšana (ffmpeg) un streaming serveru sistēma (Darwin/Wowza, html5, rtsp).
Pasākums interesants, un protams, ja gribēsies uz pastāvīgu darbu, arī apmaksāts. Cik apmaksāts, individuāli runājams. Kā jau es teicu, man vajag mācekli, kas lēnām pārņem esošo darbinieku funkcijas, tiem virzoties uz izstrādi vairāk.

----------


## Slowmo

Man kaut kā ne pārāk laba pieredze ar mācekļiem. Arī pirms laiciņa vajadzēja cilvēku programmēšanas lietās, taču, iedodot nelielu testa uzdevumu aptuvenu spēju novērtēšanai, daudzi ar to arī pazuda. Viens kaut ko vēl zvanījās un centās, taču pēc vairākkārtējas palīdzēšanas un virzīšanas pareizā virzienā, tāpat netika galā. Te tomēr jau pirmsākumos jābūt ķērienam, lai kaut kas no cilvēka iznāktu vēlāk.

----------


## wanderer

Pēdējā labā pieredze ar koderi (kurš tagad jau ļoti sakarīgi developē) man bija, nosludinot vakanci BSA studentiem.

Protams, pilnīgi piekrītu, ka jābūt ķērienam.

----------


## tvdx

Voot wanderer, tur tā lieta, ka meklē koderus  ::  nevis programmētājus...
koderi tieši ir tie resnie,punpainie, ar kafiju aplējušies debiliķi....
Ja gribi redzēt cilvēkus kas mācēs programmēt vai nē - skaties olimpiādes. Protams, daudzko nezinās, to vajadzēs iem[acīt, bet iemācīties šamējie spēj, un spēj programmētka pienākas cilvēkam- "Low" level ....
Protams, ka ir šiem arī savi mīnusi, grib algas tādās kā arzemēs (ap 10kLs mēnesī) un strādās noteikto laiku nevis virstundas- tā teikt, ar ārzemniekiem tussējot vienkārši zin savu vērtību un neļau lai uz viņu darba kāds bezsmadzeņains klaidonis,kļūtu par milijardieri... Drīzāk aizbrauc uz Googli , Yandex,Citi,... strādāt , un pie viena dabon arī cieņu no apkārtējiem, jo ārzemēs attiecīgos cilvēkus (kas spēj domāt, necis copy&paste) ciena

----------


## karloslv

Tvdx, beidz sapņot un spamot, kādi 10kLs? Programizstrādes arhitektiem, tas ir jau ļoti nopietniem speciālistiem, par kuriem ielekt gurķis no olimpiādēm nekādi nevar gribēt, štatos maksā ap 100 000$ gadā, tad nu rēķini pats. Un skaties te: http://www1.salary.com/Software-Architect-Salary.html. Ir arī līdzīgas lapas par citām valstīm, un nekādi 10 kLs arī Eiropā nespīd.

----------


## tvdx

Karlos,
1) 10kLs iegūst tāds pēc vairākiem gadiem
2) tiešām labākie, ne tādi kas nezin kas ir DFSID 
3) tos 10kLs es neķeru no gaisa - tā ir kāda pazīstama cilvēka alga europā  ::  (protams, nekādā tur sūda kantorī)
4) pārsvarā lielākos ienākumus var dabūt sekojošās sfērās:
a)Militārisms
b)kosmiskās tenoloģijas
c)sports 

bankas sektors nav tas kur koderis dabuus naudu, jo bankas ir peļņas organizācijas

----------


## karloslv

Tvdx, Tu vēl joprojām dzīvo sapņu pasaulē, ka zināšanas un elitārisms ir tas, par ko maksā. Prasmes un pieredze, nevis zināšanas. Ne jau spēja nosaukt burtu kombinācijas DFSID tevi padara par vajadzīgu speciālistu, ar kuru ir patīkami un lietderīgi sadarboties.

----------


## tvdx

nuja , ka LV uzņēmējiem nevajag cilvēki ar ziāšanām... tos grūtāk kāst un grūtāk iestāstīt kautkādas muļķības... Lieta tāda , ka dažādas valstis esmu redzējis, un ar vietējiem runājis, nu cits kontingents, un līdz ar to algas... žēl, ka LV ir kļuvusi par vietu, kur cilvēkus paverdzina, lai daži varētu dz'vot cepuri kuldami, un pēctam tie paši daži visus formus piespamo....
Nesaku ka ārzemes ir paradīze,un pats palieku LV, bet diemžēl, ja neuzlbos situāciju, aizdomas ka esmu uz grimstoša kuģa, ja jau jādomā kā izdzīvot...

----------


## tornislv

tvdx,

atgādini, lūdzu, man savu dzīves gājumu, jeb atsūti CV. Vēlams norādīt tās Tavas izcilās spējas, par kurām tu vēlies saņemt tos 10K. Es nodarbojos ar biznesu, tajā skaitā arī ar izstrādi, jau vairāk kā 10 gadus, neatceros šajā nozarē sastapis algu, līdzīgu Tavai nosauktajai, ne valsts, ne privātajā sektorā.

----------


## sharps

Saskāros savā darbā ar vāciešiem. Tiesa ne ar programmētājiem, bet ar mehāniķiem, elektriķiem-automatiķiem. Aldziņas pieredzējušiem speciālistiem tā ap 7-8tk EUR. Tomēr nav kas strādā. Totāls speciālistu trūkums. Gatavs pat maksāt 10tk EUR mēnesī, bet diemžēl jaunie censoņi labprātāk izvēlās humanitārās specialitātes. Par programmistiem dzirdēts tas pats stāsts. Pats "smieklīgākais" ir tās ka mūsu speciālisti dara to pašu darbu un saņem krietni vien mazāk. Tā kā uzņēmēj tornislv padomā kādēļ tas tā. Ne jau nodokļu politikas jautājums te tik milzu lomu spēlē, lai no Vācijas 7000EUR  Latvijā rastos 2000EUR. Vācijā arī nodokļi ne maziņie ir. Manuprāt tas ir vairāk attieksmes jautājums.

PS Neuztvert to kā uzbraucienu, bet tikai kā faktu konstatāciju.

----------


## RudeWolf

Man vienmēr ir licies interesanti, kas tad tos jaunos censoņus dzen iet uz humanitārajām zinātnēm. Es pats esmu viens no tiem, kas par spīti dotībām (ja gribēju, tad varēju bez īpaša iespringuma izvilkt 9/10) eksaktajās un dabas zinātnēs aizgāju uz filosofiem. Kad biju sīkāks, tad gribēju kļūt par inženieri (pēc Pļaviņu HES apmeklējuma), bet pēc tam kaut kas mainījās.

Nez, varbūt, ka eksaktajiem un arodizglītībai (!!!) nav cilvēku, kas mācētu izveidot pievilcīgu PR.

----------


## sharps

Kāds vēl tu PR? Laikam jau sākas viss pamatskolā un vidusskolā. Nav daudz to pasniedzēju, kas spētu ieinteresēt fiziku, matemātiku un sasaistīt tās kopā. Daudziem tas liekas ārkārtīgi sarežģīti, tādēļ turpmākos gados tiek izvēlēts vieglākais ceļš. Lielu iespaidu arī dod vecāki, kas vēl vairāk iespaido iet vieglāko ceļu. Tas arī būs tas iemesls.

----------


## ansius

> Pats "smieklīgākais" ir tās ka mūsu speciālisti dara to pašu darbu un saņem krietni vien mazāk. Tā kā uzņēmēj tornislv padomā kādēļ tas tā. Ne jau nodokļu politikas jautājums te tik milzu lomu spēlē, lai no Vācijas 7000EUR  Latvijā rastos 2000EUR. Vācijā arī nodokļi ne maziņie ir. Manuprāt tas ir vairāk attieksmes jautājums.


 daļēji,jā. ir vēl kāds faktors kas ir ne mazāk svarīgs - kādā tirgū pakalpojums tiek piedāvāts. LV tirgū maksātspēja ir ar kārtu zemāka - attiecīgi arī atalgojums, savādāk nav rentabli. Strādājot priekš ārzemniekiem ( ja nav kretīni un nenāk uz LV pēc zemām cenām) ir pavisam citi cipari nekā par to pašu darbu LV būtu spējīgi maksāt. Tam visam ir jābūt rentabli, jāsanāk gan pašizmaksai, nodokļiem, algām un vēlam arī peļņai...

----------


## RudeWolf

> Kāds vēl tu PR? Laikam jau sākas viss pamatskolā un vidusskolā. Nav daudz to pasniedzēju, kas spētu ieinteresēt fiziku, matemātiku un sasaistīt tās kopā.


 Tas arī ir PR- nespēja izveidot adekvātu tēlu dabas un eksaktajām zinātnēm. Nezinu, vismaz manā skolā (Rīgas 3. vsk.) diezgan nopietna problēma bija eksakto un dabaszinātņu priekšmetu nošķirtība kā arī nespēja tos prezentēt kā pasaules apraksta modeli (pretēji atrautiem matemātiskiem vingrinājumiem). Pēdējā laikā man sāk vairāk simpatizēt rietumu paraugs ar viņu diezgan bērnišķīgo "science". Cik atceros, tad mums vispār izpalika zinātnes vēsture, zinātnes metodika (kaut tīri virspusīgi) un zinātnes filosofija.

----------


## sharps

> daļēji,jā. ir vēl kāds faktors kas ir ne mazāk svarīgs - kādā tirgū pakalpojums tiek piedāvāts. LV tirgū maksātspēja ir ar kārtu zemāka - attiecīgi arī atalgojums, savādāk nav rentabli. Strādājot priekš ārzemniekiem ( ja nav kretīni un nenāk uz LV pēc zemām cenām) ir pavisam citi cipari nekā par to pašu darbu LV būtu spējīgi maksāt. Tam visam ir jābūt rentabli, jāsanāk gan pašizmaksai, nodokļiem, algām un vēlam arī peļņai...


 
Palūkojoties uz dažu labu Latvijas uzņēmuma peļņas rādītājiem un ārzemēs esošu uzņēmumu, tad saprotams no kurienes kājas aug. Parasti jau arī nāk iekšā dēļ zemajām cenām ņemot vērā arī nodokļu politiku un zemo darba ražību.

----------

